# KARATE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP



## sultaanpk (May 20, 2015)

I want to know when next (2015)  karate world championshp  is going to be held .


----------



## elder999 (May 20, 2015)

sultaanpk said:


> I want to know when next (2015)  karate world championshp  is going to be held .


Which....

which.....

_which *one????!!!!!!!?


[URL='http://www.sherv.net/']
	

[URL='http://www.sherv.net/']
	

[URL='http://www.sherv.net/']
	

[URL='http://www.sherv.net/']
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]*_


----------



## sultaanpk (May 20, 2015)

escuse me ? what do you mean which one? are there more than one???!



elder999 said:


> Which....
> 
> which.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 20, 2015)

Of course there are. There are literally thousands of martial arts organizations that engage in competitive sparring. Pretty much all of these will have their own "World Championship".


----------



## sultaanpk (May 20, 2015)

oh anyone which is on top of all recognized?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 20, 2015)

sultaanpk said:


> oh anyone which is on top of all recognized?



All of them. For the organization that sponsors them.


----------



## Buka (May 20, 2015)

Wait, what? Karate has more than one World Championship? Noooooooooooo!

I suppose the next thing I'll hear is there's more than one Hall of Fame in Martial Arts.


----------



## Drose427 (May 20, 2015)

Like other have said, theres a few.

If youre trying to watch and keep up with one, go on youtube and find the org that regularly posts their events


----------



## sultaanpk (May 21, 2015)

i dont just want to  wach i want to participate in one


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 21, 2015)

sultaanpk said:


> i dont just want to  wach i want to participate in one



What is your training and experience? 
You'd really need to start with local competitions, of course, and the best source for these will be your own instructor.


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2015)

sultaanpk said:


> i dont just want to  wach i want to participate in one


But...but......the moon isn't full yet?


----------



## Zero (May 21, 2015)

sultaanpk said:


> i dont just want to  wach i want to participate in one


In what way do you want to participate, holding spare groin guards or actually facing off in the ring?

Ok, sorry, I am joking with you! No real offense intended!
...but if you are asking about when such things are and then surprised that there are more than one, it kind of indicates you are (i) very new to martial arts in general and particularly karate and are not going to be anywhere ready to compete at that level; or (ii) an awesomely talented, natural fighter ready and able to step into international tournaments but just need to get up to speed on this karate thing so you can take the title in that also and add it to your ever growing list...or (iii) some form of troll-like entity


----------



## Zero (May 21, 2015)

Am not sure on which one but have not placed a large bet on option (ii) as yet.


----------



## sultaanpk (May 21, 2015)

Zero said:


> Am not sure on which one but have not placed a large bet on option (ii) as yet.





Zero said:


> In what way do you want to participate, holding spare groin guards or actually facing off in the ring?
> its only fighting to people who have more experience i believe i can beat them


----------



## Zero (May 21, 2015)

yes, you may believe you can beat them, and you may actually be able to beat them but you will not be able to enter (most of, if not all) those tournaments unless you are a member of an affiliated karate club, signed up to the governing body, of a certain level, etc.

Why do you think you will be able to beat these more experienced fighters?  Have you done a lot of training and / or do you have a lot of experience in other striking styles such as muay thai?


----------



## jks9199 (May 21, 2015)

I'm going to guess that you're self trained, or maybe train with someone who just isn't really into the tournament scene, since you don't realize how many so-called "world championships" there are... (It's kind of like the World Series in baseball... which really only has teams from the US and Canada.  Not even Japan...  Or calling the Super Bowl winner the "world champion of football"... )

If you search around the web, you can find some tournaments.  Give 'em a try... but be prepared for it not to go so good.  Tournaments are one sort of game.  Imagine a player from last year's Super Bowl finding himself dropped into a "football game" in almost any other country...  Think he'd have a bit of a problem, chasing a soccer ball around?  Despite being a highly skilled athlete -- he wouldn't know the rules.  (I know, he could very well... but work with me.  Let's just pretend he's never even heard of the "other" football.)  Same thing with walking into a tournament without any real experience in them.  Is it a continuous fighting or point tournament?  Light contact or heavy?  There's a huge difference between a Kyukushkin (forgive me if I mis-spelled it) tournament, an Olympic Tae Kwon Do tournament, and a "generic" point martial arts event.  You just might want to go and watch first, huh?


----------



## Grenadier (May 21, 2015)

sultaanpk said:


> i dont just want to  wach i want to participate in one



If you are asking that kind of question, then it's probably safe to say that you're not qualified to compete in such a competition. 

The most widely recognized competition is the World Karate Do Federation (WKF).  Each country sends a team of its best competitors for Kata and Kumite divisions, and usually, the competitors will be specialized in either Kata or Kumite competition, rarely both.  

To be on your country's team, you have to qualify by at least getting a medal in your country's national championship's elite division.  In your case, you would have to qualify through the Pakistan Karate Federation.  

Pakistan Karate Federation - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------

